# Shrimps that eat BBA/ green hair algae?



## aquasox (Sep 11, 2005)

I've seen on the internet that Malaysian rainbow shrimps are capable of eating black beard algae...can anyone confirm this? Are there any others?

I recently removed my siamese algae eater from my 10 gallon. There is 8 amano shrimp left...I'm wondering if this will be enough to keep the bba and hair algae at bay?

Thanks


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Caridina japonica are great at eating BBA and other hair type algaes.


----------



## Krisybabe9 (Mar 21, 2006)

According to Arizona Aquatic Gardens, they are effective with green hair algae, but they do not mention bba. you can check out their description here:
http://www.azgardens.com/shrimpfactory.php

Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

More CO2 shrimp should help.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Do not feed the shrimp. If you feed them, they will not eat the algae as much.

Cheers,
Pedro


----------



## aquasox (Sep 11, 2005)

So amanos will eat bba then (I've heard mixed info on this)? 

There are a few tufts on a piece of driftwood that neither my shrimp nor my SAE would eat...maybe the shrimp will eat the algae when its a smaller size?

The tank is DIY CO2 with hagen ladder. CO2 gets over 30 ppm with 1/4 teaspoon yeast added...maybe I should get a refill ready while one is running to keep the CO2 more consistent?

I'll limit the food for the shrimp.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

I've never heard of Amanos eating helathy BBA but maybe if they're hungry enough...

I did see once in someone else's tank Amanos picking at dead or dying BBA (after an excel overdose treatment).


----------



## aquasox (Sep 11, 2005)

Is Excel safe to use with shrimp? Can it be used as a spot treatment or is general dosing better?

Don't have major algae outbreak..just paranoid of getting it again haha


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Excel is safe to use with shrimp. Just dose following the directions on the bottle.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

I can verify that Amanos do eat all types of green hair algae.

I've seen them pick moss, Riccia etc free in a day.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## dpgibb0 (Mar 7, 2006)

Amanos do not eat BBA, I would recommend injecting CO2, or more CO2 if you are already injecting it into your system. This, coupled with flourish excel doses should help greatly, since it will cause your plants to grow and outcompete the algae for nutrients. The only animal I have seen that can totally get rid of BBA is a Paraguay Darter, which looks similar to an Siamnesis Flying Fox. If you don't feed the darter he will eat the BBA to the wood!

Derrick


----------



## aquasox (Sep 11, 2005)

Thanks....never heard of a Paraguay darter...I think I'm going to google it 

I'll give Excel a try if I run into any problems.


----------

